# Prejudiced



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree with you. But I also think it's a real shame that the breed has become what it is today.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> I agree with you. But I also think it's a real shame that the breed has become what it is today.


Agreed. My friend had a pittie who was the SWEETEST girl possible. In fact, she lived with 2 labs, and the labs were very aggressive and would often fight, but Frankie (the pit) never got involved. She was a lover, and the complete opposite of what most people think pitbulls are like.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

odd they are having to look - - usually Craiglist has tons of pits of pitx


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

There are many people around my area that own Pitbulls. In the right hands, they are as sweet as labs and goldens. Rotweilers and German Shepards get a bad rap as well. It was explained to me that you can take basically any breed of dog and if you teach it to fight, then that's what it's going to do.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Pits often make great family pets. Dog aggression is the thing you've really got to look out for.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

cinnamonteal said:


> Pits often make great family pets. Dog aggression is the thing you've really got to look out for.


It's part of the breed standard, right? It's an acceptable breed characteristic for them to be aggressive towards other dogs. That's a huge deal breaker for our lifestyle, and I'm not sure what kind of appeal the breed has that overrules that major problem.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> It's part of the breed standard, right? It's an acceptable breed characteristic for them to be aggressive towards other dogs. That's a huge deal breaker for our lifestyle, and I'm not sure what kind of appeal the breed has that overrules that major problem.


Yeah, I wouldn't want one myself. All the pits I have met have been sweet goofballs, adopted from the shelter. For some people they make great pets. So if someone wants to give a pit a good life, I completely support that. Personally, I'll stick with my golden.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I wouldn't want one for a number of reasons, but then I also like to run my fingers through Lucy's fur.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

very strange that they would post an ad there instead of looking at the literally hundreds of pit & mixes available through rescues.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I find a lot of Craig's List ads odd.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah. I guess I've been influenced by the tragic reports you hear every other day, but I just flat out don't like those dogs and I would never trust one. Especially if I were looking for a "family pet." I'd would never trust them with children.


----------

